# Flour and bean beetles for fattening up



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm looking for an alternate food source that also can help fatten up PDFs. I plan on trying phoenix worms and termites. But I want something that I can culture and have on demand. Will either bean of flour beetles work for this? Whiny thoughts on them or what would be easier? Thanks


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I like to use FF larvae.


----------



## Soldier17 (Mar 26, 2012)

Let me know how the phoenix worms work out. I am interested in trying them as well.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Bokfan1 said:


> I'm looking for an alternate food source that also can help fatten up PDFs. I plan on trying phoenix worms and termites. But I want something that I can culture and have on demand. Will either bean of flour beetles work for this? Whiny thoughts on them or what would be easier? Thanks


Bean beatles are a good food to add to a frogs diet that can also be dusted.flour beatle larva are also a good choice that are higher in protein and fat than flies but some frogs will not eat the beatle itself.lesser wax worms a great source of fat and protein.also small pheonix worms are probebly the best feeder availible for preventing mbd.as far as the flour beatles and bean beatles try jeremy huff.he has a wide selection of bugs,also for pheonix worm and lesser wax worms try smallpetfeeders.com


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Be careful with the Phoenix Worms. I tried them with my Leucs and Azureus, they made an attempt at them and spit them out. A few months later I ended up with 2 tanks of hatched Soldier Fly`s.

John


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Be careful with the Phoenix Worms. I tried them with my Leucs and Azureus, they made an attempt at them and spit them out. A few months later I ended up with 2 tanks of hatched Soldier Fly`s.
> 
> ohn


I feed them to all my darts I have only had that issue when I tried some that where a little too large for the darts


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok great I think I'll try both flour beetle and Phoenix worms. Anyone had more luck with termites? I've thought about using them as well but they're kinda expensive.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Bokfan1 said:


> Ok great I think I'll try both flour beetle and Phoenix worms. Anyone had more luck with termites? I've thought about using them as well but they're kinda expensive.




i use them too but I never buy them I take a piece of pvc tube about 14 Inches long I cap off one end and drill small holes all the way around and the length of the tube.i then soak cardboard in water until completely wet the peel it apart takeing off the piece that comes off the corungation and throw that away.i then roll up whats left into the shape of the tube slide it inside then cap off the remaining open end then drill a few holes only in one endcap .find a spot around rotten logs or a spot you have seen recent termite activity and dig a hole deep enough to place about a foot of the tube staight down into the ground.make sure the end with the drilled cap goes down for drainage.and burry all besides the capped top end.leave alone for about a week.go back to the spot take off the cap and remove the cardboard full of termites and replace with a new wet cardbard roll for the following returns harvest.or just bust stumps.lol


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

marylanddartfrog said:


> flour beatle larva are also a good choice that are higher in protein and fat than flies but some frogs will not eat the beatle itself.


Do you have a reference that shows the analysis comparing these two feeders? 

Ed


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

I received a free culture of flour beetles. From the previous posts, I am concerned about one escaping uneaten into the enclosure. Will flour larvae complete their lifecyle without flour?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

morg said:


> I received a free culture of flour beetles. From the previous posts, I am concerned about one escaping uneaten into the enclosure. Will flour larvae complete their lifecyle without flour?


Only if they are close to pupation. 

Ed


----------

